# Costa Linda newest purchase



## Larry (Nov 5, 2007)

I am now officially an owner at Costa Linda ( resort has confirmed that transfer is completed and they will be sending me my ownership documents)so that makes 8 weeks of timeshare that we own including 4 weeks in Aruba. Just posting here to check that my profile has been updated and to acknowledge my addiction.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats, that has always looked to me like a really nice property!


----------



## chrisnwillie (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats, that's a beautiful resort, although I'm partial to Playa Linda.  (but then again, you know that).


----------



## Larry (Nov 5, 2007)

chrisnwillie said:


> Congrats, that's a beautiful resort, although I'm partial to Playa Linda.  (but then again, you know that).



Same here; We love Aruba but Playa Linda is our favorite too. Still renting out my Aruba weeks but someday will start using all four of our weeks. Perhaps we will see you some day if we ever use our week 11 at Playa Linda banana: :


----------



## gretel (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations!   

Could you give me a comparison of Costa Linda vs. Playa Linda?  I am interested in learning the similarities and differences.

I am staying at Costa Linda for the first time next year.  I have not stayed at Playa Linda.  I've stayed at La Cabana and Marriott Surf Club.  My goal is to find my favorite place and buy there.

Where did you find the Costa Linda unit?  I have been checking their BBS and the prices all seem to be above 12K.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Larry (Nov 6, 2007)

gretel said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Could you give me a comparison of Costa Linda vs. Playa Linda?  I am interested in learning the similarities and differences.
> 
> ...



Both Costa Linda and Playa Linda were built by the same developer as was ABC and Casa Del Mar. Playa Linda was their third project and when completed they built Costa Linda so Costa Linda is about 5 years newer. Playa Linda is on Palm Beach in the high rise area which I prefer. Being from NY we enjoy being were the action is and Playa Linda is right in the middle of the high rise section and easy to walk to the Hyatt next door, RIU, Westin, Radisson, Holiday Inn and the Marriott. This gives you many casino's, restaurants, entertainment, spa's etc all within a short walk.

Costa Linda is on Eagle beach with a much wider property, pool area and beach than Playa Linda. It is much more laid back and quiet near the Costa Linda and many say that it has one of the best beaches in Aruba. Both Costa Linda and Playa Linda have daily maid service which the Marriott timeshares do not provide and I believe is essential at a beach resort. I have never stayed at Costa Linda but we just love Playa Linda which based on what I have observed and read is now under excellent management since we kicked out the developer and hired our own management team. I have seen many reports that Costa Linda is not managed as well and has some of the same problems that Playa Linda had with deferred maintenance under the prior management. I believe that although Playa Linda is older it is in much better condition than Costa Linda which needs better and perhaps new management.

I purchased the unit privately and not through Costa Linda. I still think it's a great resort but has the potential to be much better. Let's hope it does otherwise I would not have bought there,


----------



## gretel (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the excellent information!  Makes me want to try Playa Linda next time!  I'll definitely visit when I go in April (not soon enough!).


----------



## channimal (Nov 27, 2007)

I just came back from a RCI swap into the Costa Linda for a 2br over the Thanksgiving week.  My wife and I first time at Costa Linda but we enjoyed it a lot.  My wife tends to be a little more picky and likes the "hotel-type" locations but she really enjoyed the week at CL.  The beach is phenomenal and much wider and less people than at the Marriott beach (we did the Surf Club tour).  The CL staff are warm and friendly, the pool area very nice, and the Turtle's Nest waitresses will come around to the beach areas taking drink/meal orders.

A couple of ladies (me being the flirt that I am) stood as very friendly and provided great service: Kennia and Stacy at the Turtle's Nest, and Lucy that works the afternoons/evening at the coffee shop.

The downside:  Management desperately needs to work on swapping out the very outdated furniture and freshen up the rooms with new paint, cabinets, etc.  The appliances and TV's were sort of new (<5 years).

Otherwise, a really decent place that I felt was very much worth trading my Hilton pts to get in to.

btw, we stayed in unit 2017.  Nice (not great) view of beach and pool.  The 3 bedrooms appear to be the best with awesome views and their own outdoor grill on the patio.


----------



## JanT (Dec 9, 2007)

My best friend and I just returned Friday from a stay at the Costa Linda.  I'll be writing my review this next week and I can tell you it won't be very good.  The grounds and beach area of the CL are nice but past that I don't have anything positive to say about it.  I read the reviews here on TUG (mostly glowing and positive) and was excited to get the exchange.  That changed very quickly when I arrived at the CL.

I didn't find the staff to be friendly and actually they were quite indifferent about everything.  The nicest person we dealt with was at the Thrifty rental car desk there.  Everyone else acted like we were bothering them if we asked questions, etc.  And it wasn't my attitude they were reflecting.  I am definitely an upbeat and polite person so it wasn't like I was a rear-end and they were responding to that.

The two bedroom unit we stayed in (3021) has seen much better days.  Broken fixtures, door knobs taped on, outdated everything.  I was horrified when I walked into the unit and it didn't get any better with closer inspection.  I've been bragging to my friend about Aruba for years and was actually embarassed to have taken her to the CL when I saw the shape it was in.  Luckily she is laid back and wasn't phased by it all.  We were there to just enjoy the island, kick back and relax.  We didn't spend alot of time in the unit, thankfully.  

I wouldn't go back there on an exchange and I certainly wouldn't buy there.


----------



## Blue Skies (Dec 9, 2007)

We were debating between renting at the Aruba Surf Club and the Costa Linda.  We decided to go with the Costa Linda because my husband didn't want to deal with the crowding at the Surf Club, along with the palapa/beach situation (getting in line to reserve palapa, having to pay for palapa, beach not big enough for number of guests, etc.)  

I thought that we could put up with less luxury for less crowding and a nicer beach, but after reading the last post, I hope we didn't make a bad decision.  I'm sure we will be very busy enjoying the beach, snorkeling, shopping, sightseeing, so won't be inside the villa all that much.  

In any case, warm sunny Aruba has got to be better than 10 degrees and snow here in Siberia, MN.


----------



## abc31 (Dec 9, 2007)

I haved stayed at the Costa Linda and loved it.  I don't think you have anything to worry about.  The beach is absolutely beautiful.  It is definitely quieter than the high-rise section, but to me that was a plus.  The beach at the Costa Linda is not crowded at all.  We did take taxis every night into the high-rise section or into town for dinner. 

The units are not fancy, but they are spotlessly clean and very comfortable.  I don't remember any maintenance issues in my unit.

I found the staff to be fine.  Not the friendliest, but efficient and professional.  I would stay there again for sure if I ever go back to Aruba.


----------



## JanT (Dec 10, 2007)

Blue Skies,

As long as you're not expecting a Gold Crown resort I think you'll be fine.  I have no idea how RCI rates the Costa Linda as a Gold Crown but I can tell you it certainly didn't meet my own "Gold Crown" standards.  Just don't arrive there with expectations of anything close to luxurious and you'll be fine.  If you don't expect to spend alot of time in the unit you'll probably think it's fine for what you need.  I guess I'm a timeshare snob - I like my Marriott's, Hyatt's and Windjammer Landing in St. Lucia and that's what I expect when something is rated "Gold Crown" or "5 Star."

Just go and have a wonderful time!  Aruba itself is quite pretty and is a wonderful island.  The people??  Well, they might have dubbed their island "One Happy Island" but I think they might be stretching the truth a bit.


----------



## Larry (Dec 10, 2007)

JanT said:


> Blue Skies,
> 
> Just go and have a wonderful time!  Aruba itself is quite pretty and is a wonderful island.  The people??  Well, they might have dubbed their island "One Happy Island" but I think they might be stretching the truth a bit.



Well now I have to chime in since I own several resorts in Aruba and have been there several times. I bought at Costa Linda knowing that the resort needs some work to bring it back to what it once was but this is what we went through at Playa Linda and since we threw the developer out and have hired a great management team Playa Linda is now better than ever.

The main reason we bought in Aruba, besides the great weather was that this is by far an away the friendliest Island I have ever been to and the people are fantastic. Whenever I have been to Aruba they can't seem to do enough for you and I have only had positive experiences with almost everyone in Aruba. It is also probably the safest Island I have ever been too.


----------



## JanT (Dec 10, 2007)

Definitely the safest island I've been to.  I do love it there and didn't mean to make it sound like I don't.  Who can beat an average of 89 degree weather year around???  The hubby and I have actually thought about moving to Aruba but this last visit put me off a bit in terms of the people.  On my first visit I didn't find them friendly either and stated so in a TUG discussion at that time.  Someone said, "Well that's what you get for going to a faceless timeshare like Marriott."  Well ok, I thought maybe that was it so we've given it several different tries at different resorts.  The experience hasn't gotten much better except for at Casa Del Mar a few years ago.  Now THEY were friendly and couldn't do enough for us.  The other resorts, ummmm....not so much.  And the rest of the island in terms of in stores, etc. In general we've found them lacking in terms of friendliness.  It's not that they're rude really - just indifferent.  And that bothers me.  

I get the concept of island time and believe me when I go on vacation I'm on island time.  But, I don't expect people to act like I'm bothering them if I ask a question or for someone to basically give me a look that says, "I don't care about whatever it is you're asking."  Especially an island that depends pretty much solely on tourism.  I guess I'm in for serious rudeness on other islands if Aruba is considered by many to be the friendliest island.  

The indifference certainly won't keep me from going to Aruba again but it will keep me from moving there as we thought we might.  At this point in my life I just don't need that kind of indifference.  I want someone who acts like they appreciate my business.  And certainly for any future trips to Aruba, that indifference will cause me to rethink my generous 20-25% tipping policy when dealing with service personnel in foreign countries.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Dec 11, 2007)

JanT said:


> On my first visit I didn't find them friendly either and stated so in a TUG discussion at that time.  Someone said, "Well that's what you get for going to a faceless timeshare like Marriott."



Wow, we've stayed at the Surf Club 4 times and the Ocean Club once and found everyone on staff to be awesome, friendly and with a good sense of humor.


----------



## JanT (Dec 11, 2007)

Cathy,

I find most Marriott employees anywhere to be very friendly and accomodating - pretty much a requirement to work for them.  In my opinion Bill Marriott has exceptional customer service down pat.

Every once in awhile I find that not to be the case.  My initial comments several years ago were based on the Aruba Ocean Club and the fact that I didn't find people in Aruba in general to be all that friendly.  But, I think it is more that they are indifferent - which bugs me just as much.  I'm there as a paying customer and I expect people to at least feign interest in providing decent customer service.  I don't think that's an unreasonable expectation, especially since Aruba is an island that is dependant on tourism.  Part of the problem I think is that many bars and restaurants automatically tack on a gratuity.  The workers know they get that whether they provide decent service or not.  I always tend to tip in addition if I'm given great service.  Needless to say I don't do that much in Aruba because great service is few and far between.

As I said, I do love the island and I will go back but I'm becoming accustomed to the lack of indifference.  It won't keep me from going back but will keep me from moving there.  Which is certainly no real loss for Aruba, I'm sure.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Dec 11, 2007)

I go to Aruba for three weeks every March. One of the things that draws me back is the people. I don't find them indifferent at all. I find them very accommodating in fact. The island is not as safe as it once was, which is what I find a bit disturbing, but neither is anywhere else. 

At our timeshare, everyone from the manager, to the front desk, to the bell attendants to the housekeeping staff treats us like family. I find the restaurants for the most part have very good service and are eagar to wait on us.


----------



## gretel (Dec 11, 2007)

*People*

I truly understand feeling put off by natives who treat you as if you are bothering them.  I had this experience in Curacao and in the Bahamas.  In Aruba, however, I've had nothing but great experiences with all of the Arubans.  Unfortunately, this wasn't the case with the Dutch people that live there but I wasn't bothered!

Last year I rented a house in a small town in Aruba (Tanki Leendert) and was welcomed by the neighbors as if I had lived there all my life.  I've also had a flat tire in a "not so great" area near the refinery and an Aruban pulled over and changed it for me.  He didn't speak English but was incredibly nice!  

My whole family has commented how we would love to live on an island where everyone seemed to be always in a good mood!  I can understand why! :whoopie: 

I hope your experiences were isolated.  Maybe it was the time of year?


----------



## JanT (Dec 11, 2007)

Isn't it funny how people can view things so differently.  Maybe I'm not hanging out in the right places.     As I said, what I've experienced won't make me not go back there, but it has dampened my spirits a bit about moving there.  Heck, who knows maybe we'll visit again in 2008 and I'll find things different and I'll change my mind again.  Until then, everyone else go and have a wonderful time!!!  It's a beautiful island and apparently there are some happy people there!!


----------

